# Metro-North Catenary



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 8, 2008)

Electronic overhead inspection equipment mounted on a moving train. From the Stamford (CT) Advocate.

Railroad wires get a European checkup


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 9, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Electronic overhead inspection equipment mounted on a moving train. From the Stamford (CT) Advocate.
> Railroad wires get a European checkup


Bah. So what do you call Amtrak's catenary inspection cars?


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 9, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic overhead inspection equipment mounted on a moving train. From the Stamford (CT) Advocate.
> ...


Amtrak's look like this.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 9, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic overhead inspection equipment mounted on a moving train. From the Stamford (CT) Advocate.
> ...


Metro North has their own car too.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course all electric outfits have overhead inspection cars [EDIT: Those that actually use overhead, that is], but it seems to me the thrust of the article is that the comprehensive electronic monitoring and diagnostics of the Euro system represent something new here. Whether that's actually the case I don't know.


----------

